# .204 or .22-250 ?



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

i used to hunt with a remington 700 chambered in .223, sold it to a buddy several years ago, been drooling over a new .204 or .22-250 , gonna be after coyotes and maybe an unfortunate fox ....... i know the .22-250 is a favorite, but the .22-250 ammo seems to be scarce in my neck of the woods, but .204 seems to be plentiful..................just wondering if thats a sign of some sort..........opinions appreciated .......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the above "littles" ^

I have and shoot both, the 204 is a great little caliber, but IMO the 32gr bullets are to lightly constructed for coyotes. 40gr pills do the job real well though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We used to call some dillweed that ....... I wonder what happened to him !


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

To be honest all the factory loads in .204 ive seen locally i didnt pay attention to the bullet weight ..... Must have had a brain fart .... Gonna pick up a new rifle this week....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The 32's agreat for fox and cats, but if you hit a shoulder with one it's ugly. If you reload there are a few iother options as well.


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

I can tell you more about the .204 and how great it is.....but unfortunately I'm a dillweed...... :smiley-confused005: 
Ok im confused ..... Dillweed ?


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

Inside joke. Lol. 


I gotcha !!


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

Well picked up a .22-250 today , wasnt the paticular rifle i picked out last week while at the gun shop , but for what im going to use it for it will work fine , may pick up an after market trigger ! Shooting at 80 yards im right at an inch high , but had a pretty good cross wind , when its calm ill extend the target and check it at 200 !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, congrats.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

YotePill said:


> I can tell you more about the .204 and how great it is.....but unfortunately I'm a dillweed...... :smiley-confused005:


Bwahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that an Axis ?


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

Is that an Axis ? 
YES it is ....


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

YotePill said:


> Atleast you bought a Savage! This dillweed stands by his Savage rifles!


squeezed off a couple of rounds this evening when the wind died down , smoked a couple of 2 litre bottles off the bags at 150 yards.......... :smile: and thats with the heavy trigger pull......


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Just bought one in .223 to replace my AR...

Retrofitting an Accu-trigger for it, froze the barrel, did some stock work (free-float)...Had it over a month--it's still scattered.. It'll be back together soon & we'll see how it slings pills... :teeth:


----------

